
How Not to Store Passwords - based2
https://pboyd.io/posts/how-not-to-store-passwords/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/gkda0i/how_not...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/gkda0i/how_not_to_store_passwords/)

